# The Oasis Cover discussion...To cover or not?



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I always had all my Kindles in covers while reading on them in the past.  I will continue to use the Oasis in the cover when I am out and about.  

But when I am home reading in bed or just relaxing that may no longer be the case... 

With the way the Oasis was designed, it may be better to think of the cover as a external battery pack and protection device. Amazon designed the Oasis to be as comfortable as possible without the cover. 
The contoured back "spine" of the Oasis was designed for comfort and one handed reading, and the cover can be easily removed.

I could never use my Voyage without its cover, because it was too thin for my hands. The center of balance was also off on the Voyage for one handed reading, in my opinion.

Also when reading on the Oasis without the case, the battery life specs will be very blurry.  Because the cover will be acting like a external battery charger, when the Oasis is in the case not being used.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect that I'll just use it in the cover, though I could be wrong.  It's how I'm used to reading my current Kindle, and the Oasis with cover is still lighter than my Voyage in its cover.

I tend to not fiddle with my devices much--just pick them up and use them.  I'm too lazy to take covers off and put them on.  

I do think the people who like reading nekkid will enjoy the Oasis even more, and that some may switch over to reading nekkid.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

For your information:

My PWB2 cover weighs 137g
The Oasis cover weighs 107g

I thought it would weigh a lot more because it is leather and a battery, but my powerbook 2 cover, which was Amazon's non leather version, actually weighs more.

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, the Oasis and its leather cover weigh less than my Voyage and its very light, 3rd party cover.  I posted the numbers in the other thread, but it was significant.  I may not even know I'm holding it, LOL!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It always read with a cover. I doubt I'll change. I'm anxious to travel with it. I'm going to California the first of June. I tend to read the whole way including any layover I have. Since I live in Florida that will be a great test of battery life with the cover. I like a higher setting than 10 so we will see how well the extra cover charging will work.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Someone mentioned that they were thinking they would take off the cover in bed and leave it on at most other times. I think more people are going to do that than any other generation of Kindles because of the ease. One of the posters mentioned arthritis and I'm hopeful that lightness is going to be a nice benefit for them due to the form factor.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I always read with a cover, so I expect that won't change with the Oasis.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, the Oasis and its leather cover weigh less than my Voyage and its very light, 3rd party cover. I posted the numbers in the other thread, but it was significant. I may not even know I'm holding it, LOL!


Betsy, I've been reading my PW1 and 2 with an Oberon cover for the last 3 years!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine,

I loved my Oberon cover on my K1, and Oberon products in general.  I have a lot of Oberon products--I get my Oberon fix with my card case, my checkbook cover, my sketchbook cover, my journal cover and my K1 cover still here...

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've always read with the covers on up to this point. It's been easier to hold them that way and also I never know when I will have to jump up and chase the puppy. So if I have to set it down quickly I'd rather it be in a cover just in case it gets knocked over. But with this new design, it looks like it may be very tempting to read it without. Although the cover is very light and looks comfortable, so maybe I'll just keep reading with the cover on. Hard to tell for sure until it's in my hot little hands!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Betsy, which cover did you have for your K1?  They really do make amazing products, I have a small Oberon portfolio I use in client meetings, and it's always gets comments  . 

I was just mentioning it because of the weight, compared to the light weight of the Oasis with its cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> Betsy, which cover did you have for your K1? They really do make amazing products, I have a small Oberon portfolio I use in client meetings, and it's always gets comments .
> 
> I was just mentioning it because of the weight, compared to the light weight of the Oasis with its cover.


That would be my concern with an Oberon -- why add bulk and weight when the thing is designed to be small and light? In fact, it's the reason I've not had an Oberon cover since the original Kindle. I very much liked it for that device, but on devices I've had since, not so much.

Also, when you just spent $400 for an eReader, it doesn't seem wrong to spend $75 for a quality cover that will really protect it. With the current eReaders, where even the top of the line is much less expensive, the Oberon cover cost -- though no more than it was 7 or 8 years ago -- just _feels_ higher.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Good question. All my previous covers snapped into place VERY securely so it was always too much of a hassle to remove the cover. Now that the Oasis has an easy-remove cover I might be tempted put it aside. I'll update you once it arrives


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Amazon!
Put a decent battery in the Oasis and I'll buy my own cover.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have always stored my Kindle in a sleeve, and read the Kindle naked (woo woo!), and I expect to continue doing that on the Oasis,substituting the battery "case" for the sleeve.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm hoping to like reading the Oasis sans cover, but won't know til I try it. Never liked holding the Voyage alone, although I do like my Paperwhite without a cover.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Remember that they reduced the size of the Oasis by reducing the battery. If you don't use a "battery cover" of some sort, your battery life of the unit itself will stink.

Steve


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I been reading on my Voyage without a cover, same with the basic. I did use a cover for the K3 and the K1. But my wrists just hurt to much now with the weight. Although I read my Voyage without a cover, I put it in when I go to the bedroom to lay down and read a bit more and I put it in when I set it down for a longer non reading session, eating, cooking, watching a movie or running errands. 

I am planning to do the same with the Oasis. Reading without the cover to take advantage of the wedge and the lightness and putting it in at night and at times during the day. So basically for me the cover would be acting like a dock in addition to keep it protected when not in use. I mainly want the screens protected. This way I get both of the features of the Oasis. New shape and lightness and battery extension with the cover. 

But always reading nekkid.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

stevene9 said:


> Remember that they reduced the size of the Oasis by reducing the battery. If you don't use a "battery cover" of some sort, your battery life of the unit itself will stink.


As long as the Oasis is stored in the cover when its not used for 8 hours a day, you can read on it for the other 16 hours a day with no cover.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to show how easy it can be to attach and remove a keyboard or cover, this video might help. 

https://youtu.be/des3dpKtfIM


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> Betsy, which cover did you have for your K1? They really do make amazing products, I have a small Oberon portfolio I use in client meetings, and it's always gets comments .
> 
> I was just mentioning it because of the weight, compared to the light weight of the Oasis with its cover.


Yes, I gave up on Oberons partly because the price and weight of the Kindles were coming down, and partly because I liked the Velcro style, and they stopped offering that.

I was part of the initial test group for Oberon when they were developing their covers and I got a Tree of Life in saddle. I later picked up another pattern, whose name I can't remember, in a lovely dark purple. Here's a pic I found that shows part of that cover.










Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the Oberon company and the products are great but spending 100 bucks or more on a luxury leather cover for a device you will likely upgrade from in 2 years or so seems a little too much


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I still get Oberon cases because it's good protection for the Kindle and I like the designs. Getting a Kindle for $200.00 and up I think needs a good protection. And is worth the $75.00 for a case. Not only that but it is real leather and it's natural to be expansive. Most leather cases I seen for the kindles are around the same price range. Even the Oasis case is over $80.00. Without the battery it would probably be around $60.00


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had my current Oberon case for years, since the first Paperwhite was released.  The nice thing about all the PWs is the dimensions are the same, so I'm still using that same Oberon ..and it's nice and softly worn in.  I will miss it!

But I won't miss the extra weight. 

One thing the Oasis release has done for Amazon is shut out all of their cover competitors, like Oberon


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> I've had my current Oberon case for years, since the first Paperwhite was released. The nice thing about all the PWs is the dimensions are the same, so I'm still using that same Oberon ..and it's nice and softly worn in. I will miss it!
> 
> But I won't miss the extra weight.
> 
> One thing the Oasis release has done for Amazon is shut out all of their cover competitors, like Oberon


I like all the case passion. I've never been excited for any of the covers and cases other than plain fitted sleeves. They've always been way too bulky for my taste (though i've always appreciated other people in cafes with Oberons and Omotons and the like) but I'm really excited for this Oasis case.

I'm guessing third party cases will be allowed to come play with some kind of patent fee to Amazon for replicating the mechanism (then again, there are no third party Surface typecover accessories so maybe they're really cornering a market). Hopefully Oberon is already in the works for their own 3rd party case.

Worse come to worse, case companies will find their workarounds but I worry that they won't be able to replicate the charging therefore leaving your Oasis with the tiny battery in the hardware as your sole source of power.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy I think that pattern is Roof of Heaven.
I had an Oberon for my K1 then as the devices got lighter and less expensive I went with lower profile cases. I can carry my Nexus 7 and my Voyage in less space than my K1 in its Oberon.
I do wish the Oasis cases were more exciting to look at. I guess we will see how this evolves over the next few months.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

For everyone that has ordered the Oasis walnut cover, be aware the leather looks the same as what was on the Voyage limited edition leather cover.  I have one of those covers and love it.
But the leather is the type that marks easily and develops its own character over time.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

CAR said:


> For everyone that has ordered the Oasis walnut cover, be aware the the leather looks the same as what was on the Voyage limited edition leather cover. I have one those covers and love it.
> But the leather is the type that marks easily and develops its own character over time.


I like the sound of that. I ordered Oasis + 3G + special offers with walnut cover just a little while ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Betsy I think that pattern is Roof of Heaven.


Yes! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Short answer - my plan is to "not cover".  

Up until the PW2 I always had my Kindles in covers.  Many, many covers.  Oberons, mEdge, JavoEdge, BoxWave, etc, etc.  I had one of those gorgeous Cole Haan red woven patent leather covers.  I even had a couple of Amazon covers.    I loved the Oberons for their beauty and craftsmanship, and still have a couple, but I did prefer the velcro design and was sad when they discontinued that.  A couple of my favorites were an Octovo for my K3 (leather, yet very light weight) and my Alicia Klein Nancy Drew fliptop cover - I really loved that one for the look and the design - have never seen covers built quite like those were.  

BUT, when I got my PW2, I found that I really liked it without the cover.  The weight was kind of perfect as it was.  So I started with just a silicone case that covered only the back, feeling like it was good protection for the corners in case of a drop.  Then I got a Decalgirl skin that I couldn't stand to cover up, so off came that case and I was reading a nekkid PW2 and loving it, and put it in a sleeve when I wasn't reading.  Then I got a great deal on a used PW2 that came with a regular cover (made by Walnew) and I found that I did enjoy the auto on/off feature with the cover, and a few months ago I saw a $5 deal on a cover by Swees that I'd had my eye on and I jumped on that.  The one thing I don't much like about the covers is the front cover when I'm reading, now it just annoys me a bit - I've been spoiled by the nekkid Kindle experience.  

So, I plan to read on the Oasis the way Amazon seems to expect me to - sans cover.  It was what sold me on ordering - seeing people holding that tiny, slim little thing in their hands.  I love the way the weight of it is pretty much all in the hand.  I'll use the cover like a sleeve - but a sleeve that'll actually charge the Oasis.  At least hopefully, assuming the product page means what I'm reading it to mean - when I read "When on the go, the cover will automatically recharge the device..." I'm taking that literally.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It's designed to be used without the cover, and the cover is designed to detach and attach easily, saving weight and making the device easier to hold and operate with one hand.

So I think most people will want to use it without the cover, except if they are on a commuter train or bus (for example) and do not have a good place to put the detached cover.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

CAR said:


> For everyone that has ordered the Oasis walnut cover, be aware the leather looks the same as what was on the Voyage limited edition leather cover. I have one those covers and love it.
> But the leather is the type that marks easily and develops its own character over time.


Car, thanks for this info, this is the color I ordered. Is it more like a suede texture?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> Hey Amazon! Put a decent battery in the Oasis and I'll buy my own cover.


The premium Kindle that fits that description is called the Voyage. 

Barry


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> Car, thanks for this info, this is the color I ordered. Is it more like a suede texture?


It is a little bit like suede, guess the best way I could describe it is maybe smooth suede. It does not have grain as the other Amazon covers do. But that said it is easy to grip and not slippy at all. My Voyage limited edition cover has gotten a little darker over time from just handling. It has been a great cover, but just wanted to make everyone aware it can mark. But in my case when I rub the marks a little bit they go away. Also its only a guess on my part that it is the same leather as the Voyage limited edition cover. But from the pictures I have seen so far it sure looks like it is.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

barryem said:


> The premium Kindle that fits that description is called the Voyage.
> 
> Barry


The small battery in the device itself is a major design change. That's why its best to look at the Oasis as a "package" device + cover. 
One thing I like to do is read with one hand, its almost like they designed this device just for me.  
I think the key phase on the Amazon website description of the Oasis is "perfectly balanced"


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I like the sound of that. I ordered Oasis + 3G + special offers with walnut cover just a little while ago.


Looking forward to hearing whether the Oasis without the cover fits into the Oberon sleeve.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll definitely be using it in the cover most of the time. My Kindle goes everywhere with me so I definitely want the protection that the cover will offer.

My KK has an Oberon, I love it and it never comes out beside for cleaning. My K2 also has a cover, I can't remember the brand, beige with a brown slip in section to secure it. Anyway it's become very normal to read in the covers, they fold back, so still close to the size of the actual Kindle.

I'm also a little on the clumsy side, I think my KK has been saved a few times thanks to the Oberon cover.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've had a lot of different kindles since my kindle 1 on release. But are you calling the kk (kindle keyboard?) because wasn't the kindle keyboard the k2. 
*edited for autocorrect


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I've had a lot of different kindles since my kindle 1 on release. But are you calling the kk (kindle keyboard?) because wasn't the kindle keyboard the k2.
> *edited for autocorrect


The 'keyboard' kindle is the 3rd gen. Though the 2nd gen also had a keyboard, it wasn't until the release of the Touch -- actually nearly a year after the 3rd gen -- that there was more than one model available. With the release of the Touch and the 3rd gen still being on sale, Amazon began referring to it as the Keyboard model to distinguish it. They also released a basic model that they just called it "kindle" so "keyboard" and "touch" referred to the higher end models.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Both the K1 and the K2 had keyboards, but it was the K3 that was known as the Kindle Keyboard.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200503360

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The 'keyboard' kindle is the 3rd gen. Though the 2nd gen also had a keyboard, it wasn't until the release of the Touch -- actually nearly a year after the 3rd gen -- that there was more than one model available. With the release of the Touch and the 3rd gen still being on sale, Amazon began referring to it as the Keyboard model to distinguish it. They also released a basic model that they just called it "kindle" so "keyboard" and "touch" referred to the higher end models.


Hard to see how I got confused


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

CAR said:


> One thing I like to do is read with one hand, its almost like they designed this device just for me.
> I think the key phase on the Amazon website description of the Oasis is "perfectly balanced"


I just got back from drinking coffee in the rec area while reading on my phone and when I stopped reading I began thinking about exactly that, how nice it is to read on the phone, holding it with my fingers curled in a relaxed way around the edges. And that's what's wrong with Kindles!

Don't get me wrong, I have quite a few Kindles, up to and including a Voyage, all with 3G and I think they're superb, wonderfully designed devices that Amazon should be proud of, and surely is.

But they're all the same. There will be 4 models when the Oasis comes out. None will fit in my shirt pocket. Possibly I'll be able to hold the Oasis as comfortably as this phone but probably not. And the Oasis costs a small fortune while the phone, a second generation Motorola Moto E, cost $45. It's a Verizon phone with no service since I bought it to have a pocket computer and for reading.

Comparing reading on the phone to reading on my Voyage, the Voyage wins if I'm out in the sun. Any other time I prefer the phone. It's handier. It's a better size with text sharper than a newspaper column with better contrast and slightly wider. It only falls behind outdoors, which is a problem.

The problem with the Kindle is that it's so good and it lets Amazon sew up the market so well that other manufacturers aren't experimenting with all sorts of improvements. And neither is Amazon! Yes, I realize their motto is experimentation and they brag about how they love to experiment and they do experiment a lot with small improvements once they've found something that works. But having found something like the Kindle that works, they stop experimenting with other forms.

Why don't we have a Kindle with a 4.5" e-ink screen and a front light? One that fits in my shirt pocket and that I can rest comfortably in my hand.

Kindle has become a roadblock. It's done that by doing what it does so very well, but it's still a roadblock. A very nearly perfect roadblock. It's gotten so good they can't really make big improvements anymore and they don't have to. But I need them to.

Some of us (not me) want audio. Some want color. Some want waterproof. I want small. We all have our own ideas about what we want. And thanks to Amazon we're all out of luck.

This has been bothering me for some time. I'm really a serious fan of Kindles and of Amazon. I think they really do take their customers seriously in the way no other company ever has and that's working for them and at least in the ereader world they're in charge. We get what they want us to have. And their vision, big as it is, just isn't big enough.

The answer? I don't have the slightest idea. I'm heavily invested in Amazon and I'm glad they're not going away. I'd be in trouble if they did. But they're only one company and they can't and won't do it all and they're not leaving any room for others.

Yes, there's Barnes and Noble, but they're not really in this picture anymore. And there's Kobo, in the picture but just barely and not doing anything Amazon isn't already doing. Something has to change!!

Barry


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I couldn't read on a screen like a 4.5 inch phone. I had a Moto G that size. I read for maybe 5 minutes here and there at the doc office. I should say tried as I ended up playing candy crush instead. I now have a 5.5 screen and you'd think that is close to the kindle size, but its not. Its much to narrow for me to fit anything on. I can read on it a bit easier as my Moto in emergency. But I still only get a few pages in. Same time on my kindle I would have read a chapter. But at least I can see the icons now and read text in calender and phone listings and see the maps now with the larger screen.  

6 inch is about the minimum I need for comfortable reading. Plus I can't really read on tablet screen with my eyes well. My eyes love e-ink. There were a few companies that made smaller e-ink devices. 5 inch I think? Maybe they didn't do as well so that is why they aren't made anymore? No clue, I don't know much about other companies as I don't ever see them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no interest in reading on a smaller screen. I will read on my iPhone, but only when I'm out and about and didn't bring my Kindle with me. Which is rare. But then, I usually carry a purse, making carrying a Kindle easier. I do have a couple very tiny purses that will only carry my phone--and that's when I read on my phone.

But I can see where it might be a niche market; but for most people who want to read on a small device, I'm not sure why that they would want a second small device when they are already carrying their phone...

I think the most likely next Kindle deviation would be another attempt at a larger screen, not a smaller. But maybe not.

Betsy


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

I would think that the idea of the Kindles, being that it's like a book without being a book, that it's supposed to be the size, get this, 'of a book'! LOL


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I wasn't suggesting that others should like a smaller screen or a larger screen, but that, because of the success of the Kindle we can't all have whatever size screen we want.  Because Kindle is the standard ereader and only Amazon makes it we only get to choose the 6" size.  If Amazon wasn't such a huge presence other companies would be making all sorts and sizes and shapes of ereaders and we'd have many more options to choose from.

I have a phone primarily for reading.  Medicare gives me a free cell phone so I have no need of phone service.  I've bought 4 phones of different sizes ranging from 4.5" to 5'5" to try to get a feeling for what fits.  All are cheap prepaid phones provided by carriers at very low prices.  I've never had service on any of them.  They're reading devices and I also check my email when I'm outdoors but in range of my router.

I do enjoy sitting outside reading but only one of these phones is usable in the sun and it's not all that great.  That's why I was thinking how nice it would be to have a phone size e-ink ereader.  It's not for everyone but it's likely that if it wasn't for Kindles someone might make one.

As it is we have 6" ereaders.  One model without a light and 3 with lights.  They're all pretty much the same.  The Oasis is a little different but it's still another 6" ereader and not very different.

Readers are far more varied than ereading devices.  Some want bigger.  Some want smaller.  Some want 6" devices.  Some want heavier fonts.  Some want waterproofing.  Some want page turn buttons.  Some don't.  Some want very lightweight devices.  Some don't care.  And what we have are Kindles for everyone.  Or Kobos or Nooks, but they're just more of the same.

I would like to see more variety.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Atunah and Betsy about screen size. . . . I will read on my phone if it's the only option, but the Kindle 'page' size is just more comfortable for me. It may partly be that I prefer the eInk by a wide margin over the phone screen, but I also just really feel like it's too small a form factor (mine is a larger screen -- officially a 4.7" diagonal). I don't need a HUGE font, but in the size I prefer, I feel like I hardly have any words on each 'page'.  

Anyway, the current crop of kindles -- without even considering the Oasis -- are so much smaller than the early models that I'm more than happy with what is available.

And, I have no doubt that Amazon is continually looking for ways to innovate, and they've as much as said that the Oasis is designed in response to focus groups and market research. I suspect there haven't been too many requests for a smaller screen size. It's also possible that the manufacture of the eInk makes a smaller screen problematic as it would cost just as much to make, but people would expect it to be cheaper, so it's not economical. I know Sony had a smaller screen model for a while and it did nearly cost as much as it's larger brother.

Be that as it may . . . Amazon DOES listen to it's customers . . . . so definitely send feedback! 

And . . . back on topic . . . I still think I'll use a cover when reading . .. . but I guess I won't know for sure until I have the thing in hand.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

barryem said:


> I would like to see more variety.
> 
> Barry


Agree with that statement. But I look at it in a different way... Remember just a few years ago they said the tablet would replace all PC's, and if you had a tablet you would not ever need a E-reader? I think we are lucky that Amazon and Kobo are still making e-readers. I could never read on a LCD screen for long periods of time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> I wasn't suggesting that others should like a smaller screen or a larger screen, but that, because of the success of the Kindle we can't all have whatever size screen we want. Because Kindle is the standard ereader and only Amazon makes it we only get to choose the 6" size. If Amazon wasn't such a huge presence other companies would be making all sorts and sizes and shapes of ereaders and we'd have many more options to choose from.


I agree, people have different preferences. But I guess I'm looking at it from the other side; if there were a great demand for ereaders with smaller or larger screens, I think Amazon or Kobo or another company would come out with one. Amazon tried a larger screen; it didn't do so well. And I can't say I've heard a lot of members here wish for a smaller screen, though it does come up now and then. In the mean time, Amazon (apparently) are selling as many six inch screens as they can make right now. 

One of the interesting things for me in the podcast that Len did with site founder Harvey was the number of companies that came out with ereaders in 2010. And they're all gone....

Like Ann says, be sure to send Amazon feedback about what you'd like in a device. If enough people say they want a smaller size, perhaps they'll come out with one!

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

There's no way I can read on a phone. I tried it a lot of times and every time I started with a headache within 1 hour of reading. And I have the lighting set kinda low and still doesn't help. I get eye strain from it. With the Kindle? I don't get it at all. I can easily ready 3-4 hours and still be fine. 

The perfect Kindle for me would be water proof and with color e ink display. I read a lot of comics, manga, and graphic novels. Right now I read them on my Tablet. I do get a bit of eye strain but not as much as when I try reading on the phone. Still I would love to be able to read them on a color e ink Kindle. It's been 10 years you'd think by now they would have color e ink available. And waterproofing.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree, people have different preferences. But I guess I'm looking at it from the other side; if there were a great demand for ereaders with smaller or larger screens, I think Amazon or Kobo or another company would come out with one. Amazon tried a larger screen; it didn't do so well. And I can't say I've heard a lot of members here wish for a smaller screen, though it does come up now and then. In the mean time, Amazon (apparently) are selling as many six inch screens as they can make right now.


I want a smaller screen. That's me. A lot of people want a larger screen. Amazon did it and sold some but not enough to keep them in the market. Amazon wants the big main markets, not the niche markets. And nobody else can jump into the niche markets to take care of them.

Yes a number of companies did come out with ereaders in 2010 and for the most part they were all the same. It made sense that those who wanted to compete with the giant would copy the giant. If the giant wasn't there they'd be doing what they do where there isn't a giant; trying all kinds and sizes, like they do with laptops and phones and desktops.

I was using my interest in small screens simply as an example but that wasn't the point of my post at all. There have been lots of people saying they want more control of fonts, heavier fonts, more fonts, waterproof ereaders, larger ereaders, ereaders with sound, ereaders with buttons, ereaders with keyboards, ereaders of all descriptions. But no company can afford to make them because they can't compete with Amazon.

I'm not calling Amazon a monopoly. I don't think they are. I think Amazon got into this position by doing a first rate job. The only ones who could do a better job is Amazon and everyone else all making ereaders for all of us.

The problem as I see it is that all ereaders are pretty much the same and all readers of ebooks are not. Read the list of wishes in this forum and others. It's a long list. And it's not likely to be fulfilled.

One answer to this, and it's not likely to happen, would be for Amazon to license other manufacturers to make readers for their books. Maybe we could buy an Asus eink reader and access our Amazon library with it. Why not? They're selling the Kindle at cost and making money on the books.

As for sending feedback to Amazon I've been doing that for years.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barryem said:


> Yes a number of companies did come out with ereaders in 2010 and for the most part they were all the same. It made sense that those who wanted to compete with the giant would copy the giant. If the giant wasn't there they'd be doing what they do where there isn't a giant; trying all kinds and sizes, like they do with laptops and phones and desktops.


Actually, the size of the screen was the same, but the ereaders showed a lot of different innovations. Perhaps the limiting factor isn't the company selling the ereaders but the supplier of the screens. Perhaps the cost of a business ordering a new, nonstandard size is prohibitive, so they don't do it. I don't have any idea how many companies are making ereader screens. It's still very much a niche market compared to laptops, phones and desktops. The variation we find now in computer hardware didn't happen overnight--that's a very mature industry.

EDIT: stuff from Wikipedia about ereader screens here:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_paper#Display_manufacturers



barryem said:


> One answer to this, and it's not likely to happen, would be for Amazon to license other manufacturers to make readers for their books. Maybe we could buy an Asus eink reader and access our Amazon library with it. Why not? They're selling the Kindle at cost and making money on the books.


You may have hit on it here. With the lower price Kindles, Amazon isn't making much money on the Kindles themselves--they're making it in sales. Where is the incentive for others to jump in? In 2010, Kindle prices had just started to drop below $200. Perhaps if the Oasis is a success, at that price point, others will jump in with more innovation.



> As for sending feedback to Amazon I've been doing that for years.


Great! I like to remind people to provide feedback, not just for the poster I'm talking with, but for the readers of the forum, too. My old boss used to say (in response to customer feedback, or lack of it) that she couldn't fix a problem no one told her about.

Anyway, to get back on topic, the size, to hold, of the Kindle works just fine for me, and I'm pretty sure I'll read with the cover on.... . I'm looking forward to the lightness and the feel of the cover.

Betsy


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

After looking at some of the videos of the Oasis.  I think one thing stands out in regards to the cover being on or off with this device.  The Oasis will have two different modes of operation.

Mode #1 Cover on:  The Oasis will feel like a small hard cover book while reading, this will be the protection mode.
(Note:  I have not seen anyone fold the cover all the way back yet.)

Mode #2 Cover Off:  The Oasis will feel like holding some same manuscript paper with a Amazon ergonomic binder  
(Note:  The button feel really has not been described yet.)

It will be interesting once everyone starts getting the Oasis how it will be most used, Cover on or Cover Off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CAR said:


> After looking at some of the videos of the Oasis. I think one thing stands out in regards to the cover being on or off with this device. The Oasis will have two different modes of operation.
> 
> Mode #1 Cover on: The Oasis will feel like a small hard cover book while reading, this will be the protection mode.
> (Note: I have not seen anyone fold the cover all the way back yet.)
> ...


In this video, at about 1:15 into the video, the reviewer folds the cover all the way back. I would be very disappointed if this were not possible, as that's how I've always read my Kindles, back to the K1.

And there is about a fifteen second ad at first, separate from the video itself.

EDIT: Found the YouTube version, which works much better:






Betsy


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In this video, at about 1:15 into the video, the reviewer folds the cover all the way back. I would be very disappointed if this were not possible, as that's how I've always read my Kindles, back to the K1.
> 
> And there is about a fifteen second ad at first, separate from the video itself.
> 
> ...


Great video Betsy, it sure looks like the cover will fold back very easily.  No one really talks about the buttons very much in the reviews, I would think they would be silent and not clicky. But that really has not been confirmed yet.

Edit: Also I find this interesting in the title of the video "The best-looking"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CAR said:


> Great video Betsy, it sure looks like the cover will fold back very easily.  No one really talks about the buttons very much in the reviews, I would think they would be silent and not clicky. But that really has not been confirmed yet.


Len Edgerly of the Kindle Chronicles, in his chat here Wednesday night (see separate thread) said the buttons do make a small noise but not loud enough to disturb your partner in bed, in his opinion. Not like earlier Kindles with buttons.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CAR said:


> Edit: Also I find this interesting in the title of the video "The best-looking"


I like the way it looks now much better than when I first saw it. I think two things--one, the original photos that were released kind of emphasized the thicker right bezel...and I've gotten used to it. And it does look really nice with the cover.

BTW, I notice the last shot in the video is the Oasis with the cover folded behind it.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I noticed in the video that the battery indicator didn't show the percentage that was seen in other pictures. I wonder if that is an option in settings. I guess I should read the manual.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I noticed in the video that the battery indicator didn't show the percentage that was seen in other pictures. I wonder if that is an option in settings. I guess I should read the manual.


I think the percentage is only there when its in the cover. So its showing for both items. the pics I seen it was in the cover and showed percentage. In the video, its out of the cover when they it the setting thingy.

I would love to have percentage on all my kindles.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think the percentage is only there when its in the cover. So its showing for both items. the pics I seen it was in the cover and showed percentage. In the video, its out of the cover when they it the setting thingy.
> 
> I would love to have percentage on all my kindles.


ed

Didn't notice that. I really like the percentage showing.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I like to read my Kindles with no covers.  Sometimes I use sleeves but more often than not I even tote them around with no sleeve in my purse or backpack (I have three kids, two of which are preschool and toddler age, so I carry a backpack as a diaper bag/toy/activity/miscellaneous items repository   ).  I've found that Kindles are tough--despite bouncing around in my backpack or being stuffed in my purse, I've had no problems with scratches, nicks, dents, etc.  

If/when I get an Oasis, I definitely will use it sans cover, all the time.  I have tried various covers on my Kindles but for me, they just didn't work out.  I am very intrigued with the idea of the ergonomic design of the Oasis and how it's supposed to be like "reading while holding the spine of a book".  Like most others here I'm sure, I grew up reading for hours and hours and hours on end, paperback book after paperback book.  I didn't really read too many hardcover books until I went to college and grad school, and even then I read mostly paperbacks (I was a Brit Lit major).  I love love love reading on Kindles and even my iPhone and iPads when I do, but....I am also nostalgic for those days of reading my stacks of paperbacks and sniffing the paper as I fan the pages of the books in front of my face.  Now, I know the Oasis can't recreate the scent of a freshly opened paperback book   but if it can recreate the feeling and sensation of holding a paperback book it will be fabulous, to say the least.  And the last thing I would do to diminish and take away that effect would be to put the cover on it, effectively negating not only the ergonomic design but more importantly, that special feel of holding the spine of a book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that there are people who love the tactile nature of holding a book and the smell of a book.  I just like to get immersed in a story, and when I do, I don't notice any of that.  I can't say that I know what a book smells like, LOL.  I'm waiting for the day when we can mainline books. 

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I would love to have percentage on all my kindles.


Ditto on this one. Really liked that and having one touch forward and backward of chapters like the baby Kindle. Made short story collections really enjoy.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

This may be common knowledge by now.  But I know a lot of questions have been raised about if the Oasis cover has a USB connector for charging.  Going by the mini instructions included with the Kindle Oasis, its pretty definite that the only USB connector is on the Oasis device itself, not the cover.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

When Len was turning the cover around in his unboxing video I did not see micro usb on the cover itself.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I guess I should try carrying a man bag.  Until then my reading when away from home during the day will be on my phone.  I can read just fine on my 5.5 inch screen but like reading on the Kindle better.  I envy women being able to carry so much more with their purses!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CAR said:


> This may be common knowledge by now. But I know a lot of questions have been raised about if the Oasis cover has a USB connector for charging. Going by the mini instructions included with the Kindle Oasis, its pretty definite that the only USB connector is on the Oasis device itself, not the cover.


Member Kalyy posted this in the Oasis discussion thread:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201733350&tag=viglink20273-20
Which says, down on the page, that the cover can only be charged when on the device.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Member Kalyy posted this in the Oasis discussion thread:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201733350&tag=viglink20273-20
> Which says, down on the page, that the cover can only be charged when on the device.


I think this was done to stop anyone from plugging in the USB port on the Oasis and cover (if it had a USB which it does not) at the same time, when the two are connected.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

ShinyTop said:


> I guess I should try carrying a man bag. Until then my reading when away from home during the day will be on my phone. I can read just fine on my 5.5 inch screen but like reading on the Kindle better. I envy women being able to carry so much more with their purses!


When I wear cargo pants or a jacket I can carry my Voyage pretty easily. With the Oasis being even smaller you might be able to find a pocket where it fits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CAR said:


> I think this was done to stop anyone from plugging in the USB port on the Oasis and cover (if it had a USB which it does not) at the same time, when the two are connected.


Good point!


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

FYI, for the folks getting the Kindle Oasis Walnut cover...

The cover is not suede leather and it is very important not to use and treatments or conditioners on the natural leather cover.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I see Fintie is advertising covers to be out in May. Only front photo. No battery, so I'm guessing the back of the cover will follow the shape of the back of the Oasis? They already have a generic sleeve for the Paperwhite/Oasis. Still eager to see what the battery life is without the charging cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> I see Fintie is advertising covers to be out in May. Only front photo. No battery, so I'm guessing the back of the cover will follow the shape of the back of the Oasis? They already have a generic sleeve for the Paperwhite/Oasis. Still eager to see what the battery life is without the charging cover.


Good to hear, Derek. Are they on Amazon?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good to hear, Derek. Are they on Amazon?


Yes -- I started a thread in Accessories a couple of days ago with some links.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes -- I started a thread in Accessories a couple of days ago with some links.


Thanks! I've been searching Amazon for new Oasis accessories regularly and didn't see them. Here's the link to the thread in Accessories.

Betsy

_yes, here it is: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234931.0.html  -- Ann_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"_yes, here it is: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234931.0.html  -- Ann_"

See, that was just to make you add it, like you should have in YOUR post.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

With every iteration of Kindle, i've almost exclusively been a naked Kindle user but for some reason, I really like the feel of the Oasis in case with my index finger sandwiched between Oasis and case (think Betsy or Ann mentioned this configuration). Quite comfortable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> With every iteration of Kindle, i've almost exclusively been a naked Kindle user but for some reason, I really like the feel of the Oasis in case with my index finger sandwiched between Oasis and case (think Betsy or Ann mentioned this configuration). Quite comfortable.


Yes, I mentioned it. I find myself reading like that--it was how I read the Voyage when I held it with my right hand. Now I can do it with either hand. 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sandwich a la doigt


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------

